# Couple Videos



## stonecreek (Jun 16, 2016)

Trying my hand at a little videoing of the pack with Go Pro. Still a novice at editing etc... any advise would be appreciated. Thanks.
Richard


----------



## antharper (Jun 18, 2016)

Loved the video, I can't give any advice because I've never videoed anything but I like to her some dogs barking and hogs squill , nice hogs ! Hunting in all that water is tough


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 19, 2016)

Roger that. Trying to figure out how to splice the audio. Most of the video audio is heavy breathing and the language ain't always the best.  Work in progress. Thanks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 20, 2016)

That's some hardcore hunting right there! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 21, 2016)

AWESOME videos, hunting, and dog handling. You guys are brave firing a pistol at a hog surrounded with dogs like that. I know I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn from the inside, and I'd have put down ol' Jasper for sure! Haha. 
Really enjoyed these videos. You guys are hog killing machines. I'm glad to see hunters like y'all because I feel like I do my part to put a dent in Tue hogs cause we are covered up with them here in the mtns. But traditional hunters on public land can only get so much done. You dog hunters are the most effective tool we have in hog management and I'm glad y'all are around. Wish there were more of you. 
Thanks for the great post!!!


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 22, 2016)

We don't shoot many when dogging. Good thing we have music to the video b/c anytime one of us does the others start cussing like crazy! Here is a quick video from Saturday morning.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 22, 2016)

Posted wrong video above here is the one from Saturday morning.


----------



## antharper (Jun 22, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 30, 2016)

Here is a quick video without the music for those that want to hear a little barking, hogs, cussing under the breath and heavy breathing from out of shape crackers.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice job.
The more video you shoot the better it will get. You will be able to visualize in the field how it will look.

What system do you use to edit?


----------



## antharper (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing , enjoyed it a lot !


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 1, 2016)

Kind of go the basic route of downloading to Go Pro edit and clipping there and sending it to You Tube for final edit. Richard


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Jul 1, 2016)

stonecreek said:


> Kind of go the basic route of downloading to Go Pro edit and clipping there and sending it to You Tube for final edit. Richard



Sorry, 
Can not help you there. Forgot that GoPro had thier own software.

If spend some $$.
Sony Vegas
Avid/Pinnacle
These allow you to edit audio and one or both you can record and do multi tracks.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 12, 2016)

2013 video


----------



## antharper (Jul 12, 2016)

Awesome video , thanks for sharing !


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## antharper (Jul 22, 2016)

That was awesome, I grew up 25yrs ago in coffee co on the ocmulgee river chaseing hogs every chance I got , I've since moved and have no hogs in the area I live now , but still get to go from time to time , some good times for sure !


----------

